# Restoration Project : Alienware M17 (2008 version)



## HK_47

M17-R1 (2008 pre-dell, this is the last 17 inch laptop alien-ware ever produced)
The Restoration is 80% Complete now. The last step is acquiring 4850M GPU's in CFX









_______________________________________________________
*Work So Far:*
_______________________________________________________
_Cosmetic restoration_: *($140.90) *COMPLETED*
_Processor:_ Q9000 Quad Core 2.00Ghz *($94.85 *COMPLETED*
_Memory:_ 8GB Crucial DDR3 1066 Dual Channel Kit *($56.99 *COMPLETED)*
_Hard Drive 1:_ Crucial M4 64GB SSD *($0 from desktop *COMPLETED)*
_Hard Drive 2:_ Spinpoint M8 1TB 5400rpm HD *($89.93 *COMPLETED)*
_Solder Tip, Flux Pen, New USB port_ *$31.62 (COMPLETED)*
_GPU's:_ *Possible 4850x2, waiting for used parts to sell*
______________________________________________________
*Cost So Far: $414.29*
______________________________________________________

Selling Old Parts, Getting Ready For New GPU's
3870m Slave Card *$89.99*
Intel Core 2 Duo p8400 Mobile *$24.99*
4GB DDR3 1066 PC3-8500S *$18.99*
Seagate Momentus 160GB 7200RPM 2.5' Sata II *$19.99* -Sold
Western Digital Scorpio 250GB, 2.5" 5400 RPM *$25.99* - Sold
If I get the asking price for all of the above, that is *$179.95*
________________________________________________________

Damage Report:

near the fingerprint sensor there are some noticeable burns (cigarettes while DJing, bad habit)


again there are more burns, affecting the power switch panel, and keyboard.


then we have some corner damage on the lower case piece.

I figured ALL NEW casing would only be a little bit over $100 I have found a site called ZTRONICS that has special parts.

*UPDATE: 2/14/13 Today I just unboxed the first shipment for the restoration. the rest of the panels should be arriving next week, then I will break the laptop down and re-assemble it







*

PARTS:








when I finish with the panels this thing is going to look BRAND NEW, like it just came out of the box!!!

*2/16/13 OK UPDATE HERE!
the rest of the panels arrived today.

First Remove The Power Plug, Then Battery, Then Hard Drives, Then You Remove The Back Panel. Results:


Remove All The Screws Holding Together The Upper Panel And Screen


Flip The Laptop Over, then after removing the screen these are the results:


Remove Top Screws, And The Upper Panel Pops Off Revealing The Motherboard.


Next Of Course Is The Results of a A Complete And Total Disassemble, *Notice The Anti-Static Matt!!


yada yada yada blah blah blah, Hours later, HOUSTON WE HAVE A POST!:


Confirmed, The Alien Is Indeed Alive, The Autopsy of live Specimen Proved To Be Successful








no dents, no knicks, no scratches. as far as I know, this m17 was just unboxed









I did not make a video, as I have found a video of this laptop breaking down for reference.*




It took me a long time to gather all of this information, lots of google-ing and hunting for hours. so I will save you all the time and work, and here Is what I have come up with.

*LINKS AREA:*

PDF Service Manual:
OCZ/M17/W840DI Manual

M17 B14 BIOS:
M17 R1 B14 BIOS

M17 Modded Bios:
029 zfactor VT MOD R2 (please use at your own risk)

*Links to parts, along with the prices:*
_For those of you that need a replacement screen, or would like to upgrade to a 1920x1200 glossy/matte you can find them relatively cheap at laptopscreen.com_
Alienware M17R1 17-inch WideScreen WUXGA (1920x1200) *$84.99*

Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin DDR3 *$54.99* (Newegg)

SAMSUNG Spinpoint M8 1TB HD 5400RPM *$89.99* (Newegg)

M17-R1 Screw Set *$4.99*

Alienware M17-R1 Panel C *$11.95* (Ztronics)

Alienware M17-R1 Panel A Ripley *$12.95* (Ztronics)

Power Button Panel - M17-R1 *$24.95* (Ebay)

M17-R1 Bottom Base Assembly PANEL D *$24.95* (Ebay)

M17 UK LED Backlit Keyboard *$49.95* (Ebay)


----------



## HK_47

Original Specs of My M17:
*Processor:*P8400 Dual Core 2.26GHz
*Memory:* 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 1066MHz
*Hard Drive:* 160GB 7,200RPM
*Video/Graphics Card:* 3870x2

SubTotal: $2,099.00
Shipping: $70.00
Discount: $70.00
Tax: $162.67
*Order Total: $2,261.67* (2008 Price For This Beast)


----------



## Sircles

not a laptop expert, but dont think you will be able to upgrade a huge amount, new hdd. new ram. maybe a new cpu within reason (as long as its tdp isnt much higher than current one)


----------



## HK_47

suggestions, prices, links? Like I said, new Cpu (quad core), new ram(8gb), new battery, new hard drives an SSD and at least 1-2TB of storage, new keyboard, Nvidia GPU's For Cuda and Video Rendering, maybe a sand + refinish with silver paint to match my turntables.


----------



## identitycrisis

Looks good, I think you will end up spending a lot more money than necessary to upgrade those gpus to something of the nvidia flavor. I know its not for gaming, but that will probably be the most difficult task besides assembling and disassembling for painting.

You have to find out what type of graphics slot that particular model had, as well as what other gpu options were made available. Research the GPU upgrade online, see if anyone else has done it beyond what was initially offered with the laptop. Then you will need to either flash the vbios of the card, update the bios of the notebook, or both, find a suitable replacement for the heatsink on them, and then I think there might be a need for modified drivers. Also, if the GPUs use more power, you might also need to replace the power brick,

I wish I could give you more info on the GPU upgrade, I only researched it a little (just before buying my new sager) to see what the procedure entailed.

Otherwise your CPU and RAM options look good. if the notebook only has 2 drive bays and you want 1-2 tb of storage, I would recommend getting a decent SSD, like a Crucial M4, Samsung 830 or an Intel 320 Series (especially since that notebook probably only has SATA 2) 128gb or higher. Prices are all over the place, watch for a sale and I am sure you will be happy with any of those 3 SSDs. and get a decent 750 to 1TB HDD

If you need more than 750-1000gb of storage, you might need to scrap the SSD and go for 2 mecahnical drives. I like western digital and seagate. I have used samsung 3.5" drives before, but never the laptop ones. I would be willing to try one if the price was right. Also Newegg doesnt seem to have any 7200RPM 1tb hard drives in the 2.5" form factor, so keep that in mind as well.

As for the battery and paint... Google the part number of the battery, im sure one will be available. The paint job... well that's something I can't comment on. Ive never painted a laptop.

I can't say I agree with upgrading this laptop too much. Its pretty old. I understand its sentimental and you want to do it. I might do it just for kicks, as cheaply as possible and buy something new. The sandy bridge cpus with a new nvidia GTX 560m sats 6gbps etc will run circiles around that laptop both for day to day and for the rendering you want to do. Not to mention better battery life and reliability.

**Edit**

It looks like you might be able to upgrade the GPUs to a pair of GTX260m or GTX280m GPUs. But this may also require the power brick. Another thing to note is that they need to be for that particular M17 notebook, the correct SLI cable, etc...

Also a couple of quick searches also brought up that, upgrading the CPU to a quad extreme cpU or similar can produce stuttering. Probably not something you want when playing music. Your Q9200 looks good. Heh.

Just thought I would share those things I found after a quick search...

ID


----------



## Archngamin

It costs an arm and a leg to get upgrade parts from dell (if they even allow you to get them) plus most parts are proprietary which means you can't just buy cpus or gpus and have them work flawlessly since there will be installation and driver issues. I was once debating to upgrade my M15x but with the amount of money dell wanted for the upgrades ($700 for 6970m and $500 for second gen i7) I just ended building a new pc. I would suggest that you look into a newer laptop altogether.


----------



## THEoBZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> It costs an arm and a leg to get upgrade parts from dell (if they even allow you to get them) plus most parts are proprietary which means you can't just buy cpus or gpus and have them work flawlessly since there will be installation and driver issues. I was once debating to upgrade my M15x but with the amount of money dell wanted for the upgrades ($700 for 6970m and $500 for second gen i7) I just ended building a new pc. I would suggest that you look into a newer laptop altogether.


I disagree. Much can be upgraded on the m17.

I'd suggest keeping the 3870's. Should be plenty of power for your needs. You can put a quad core in yourself. Don't let people fool you, I've done it myself.

Possibly consider buying an entire new motherboard and build from that.


----------



## HK_47

thanks for all the feedback guys... I figured out the 3870s are on MXM III interphase, they each have their own slot, so GPU/CPU are definitely switchable, as for Nvidia Flavor GPU's Im currently eyeballing the NVIDIA QUADRO FX 2700M 512MB MXM-III, I think two of those would suit my mobile video rendering needs, just looking for GPUs that will cut down time on the video conversion process.. dont care about gaming, I really like the 3870s and have been happy with them for years but they don't help with the processing load, and most modern games wont run at decent framerates on this 1920x1200 display so even for gaming they are useless.

keep in mind it is same laptop as the OCZ WHITEBOOK, here is loads of technical info http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Alienware-M17-Gaming-Notebook.14089.0.html


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

OT, but nice setup you have there. Was curious what mixer your using? Vestax PCM?


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Archngamin*
> 
> It costs an arm and a leg to get upgrade parts from dell (if they even allow you to get them) plus most parts are proprietary which means you can't just buy cpus or gpus and have them work flawlessly since there will be installation and driver issues. I was once debating to upgrade my M15x but with the amount of money dell wanted for the upgrades ($700 for 6970m and $500 for second gen i7) I just ended building a new pc. I would suggest that you look into a newer laptop altogether.


Why does he need to buy from dell? The CPU is upgradeable, and can be purchased on ebay, same thing with used GPUs... Not all laptops are completely soldered together. Most higher end gaming laptops, have GPU slots, and replaceable processors. As for the prices alienware charges... that's a different subject all together, one which I agree with you on, they can be incredibly expensive.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> thanks for all the feedback guys... I figured out the 3870s are on MXM III interphase, they each have their own slot, so GPU/CPU are definitely switchable, as for Nvidia Flavor GPU's Im currently eyeballing the NVIDIA QUADRO FX 2700M 512MB MXM-III, I think two of those would suit my mobile video rendering needs, just looking for GPUs that will cut down time on the video conversion process.. dont care about gaming, I really like the 3870s and have been happy with them for years but they don't help with the processing load, and most modern games wont run at decent framerates on this 1920x1200 display so even for gaming they are useless.
> 
> keep in mind it is same laptop as the OCZ WHITEBOOK, here is loads of technical info http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-Alienware-M17-Gaming-Notebook.14089.0.html


I didn't even think about quadro cards, good idea.

I would look around and see if you can find anyone who has successfully gotten a quadro to run in an m17 before spending the money, and those prices are pretty reasonable. There is just a lot to make sure of before you drop a card in. Its not the same as a desktop. I know, for example on my sager, I kept reading that for a while, if you bought a laptop with an ATI card it had one bios, and if you bought the same laptop configured for nvidia it had a different one. So you had to find the correct one ( from a different vendor) to make it work. Wierd things like that.

I hope I did not come across as discouraging you too much from doing this upgrade, I just wanted to make you aware that its not always as easy as a drop in and go scenario.

Everything will be an easy upgrade up to the GPUs, and even then if you do your homework beforehand, even that might be a piece of cake.

I look forward to seeing your progress!

ID


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*
> 
> Why does he need to buy from dell? The CPU is upgradeable, and can be purchased on ebay, same thing with used GPUs... Not all laptops are completely soldered together. Most higher end gaming laptops, have GPU slots, and replaceable processors. As for the prices alienware charges... that's a different subject all together, one which I agree with you on, they can be incredibly expensive.
> I didn't even think about quadro cards, good idea.
> I would look around and see if you can find anyone who has successfully gotten a quadro to run in an m17 before spending the money, and those prices are pretty reasonable. There is just a lot to make sure of before you drop a card in. Its not the same as a desktop. I know, for example on my sager, I kept reading that for a while, if you bought a laptop with an ATI card it had one bios, and if you bought the same laptop configured for nvidia it had a different one. So you had to find the correct one ( from a different vendor) to make it work. Wierd things like that.
> I hope I did not come across as discouraging you too much from doing this upgrade, I just wanted to make you aware that its not always as easy as a drop in and go scenario.
> Everything will be an easy upgrade up to the GPUs, and even then if you do your homework beforehand, even that might be a piece of cake.
> I look forward to seeing your progress!
> ID


well yeah most stuff is gonna come from EBAY, as for the bios/gpu issues, I can use the OCZ Whitebook Bios since it is the same motherboard, thats only if I run into problems. but the GFX cards arent soldered in they just pop right out like ram sticks, just wondering if they make a 1gb Flavour of those Quadro GPUs.. that extra memory would help tons with adobe premiere pro, or even with nero, I might also consider a blu-ray burner, but this project will take a long time! The First Upgrade is going to be SSD/ 1tb spinner, and Replacement keyboard, should be around $300, then maybe work on the cosmetic damage, I accidentally feel asleep on skype while smoking a cigarette, and was talking to this Russian girl and yea... lmao long story short huge cigarette burn melted on the base of the keyboard!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3TH.GRUNT*
> 
> OT, but nice setup you have there. Was curious what mixer your using? Vestax PCM?


Behringer DJX750 Mixer W/ Technics SL1200 MK5 Tables & Kenwood Dobly HX Tape Deck For Recording... thats my wife right there!!!







LOL A BIT OFF TOPIC HERE BUT SINCE I HAVE NO REAL LIFE FRIENDS AND NO FACEBOOK YALL WILL SEE ME STATUS UPDATE:








Clean Garage! Epoxy Coating Scrubbed with suds and dried!


Beverages After a Long Days Work...


The Long Awaited Setup, (only missing vocals both which is being built)


Last but not least, the most expensive, and greatest LP of my collection, Jedi Mind Tricks 1999 - Violent By Design


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*
> 
> Why does he need to buy from dell? The CPU is upgradeable, and can be purchased on ebay, same thing with used GPUs... Not all laptops are completely soldered together. Most higher end gaming laptops, have GPU slots, and replaceable processors. As for the prices alienware charges... that's a different subject all together, one which I agree with you on, they can be incredibly expensive.
> I didn't even think about quadro cards, good idea.
> I would look around and see if you can find anyone who has successfully gotten a quadro to run in an m17 before spending the money, and those prices are pretty reasonable. There is just a lot to make sure of before you drop a card in. Its not the same as a desktop. I know, for example on my sager, I kept reading that for a while, if you bought a laptop with an ATI card it had one bios, and if you bought the same laptop configured for nvidia it had a different one. So you had to find the correct one ( from a different vendor) to make it work. Wierd things like that.
> I hope I did not come across as discouraging you too much from doing this upgrade, I just wanted to make you aware that its not always as easy as a drop in and go scenario.
> Everything will be an easy upgrade up to the GPUs, and even then if you do your homework beforehand, even that might be a piece of cake.
> I look forward to seeing your progress!
> ID
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah most stuff is gonna come from EBAY, as for the bios/gpu issues, I can use the OCZ Whitebook Bios since it is the same motherboard, thats only if I run into problems. but the GFX cards arent soldered in they just pop right out like ram sticks, just wondering if they make a 1gb Flavour of those Quadro GPUs.. that extra memory would help tons with adobe premiere pro, or even with nero, I might also consider a blu-ray burner, but this project will take a long time! The First Upgrade is going to be SSD/ 1tb spinner, and Replacement keyboard, should be around $300, then maybe work on the cosmetic damage, I accidentally feel asleep on skype while smoking a cigarette, and was talking to this Russian girl and yea... lmao long story short huge cigarette burn melted on the base of the keyboard!!
Click to expand...

Sounds like you have a plan! good luck with the upgrades!

ID


----------



## TheReciever

why not step it up a bit more and go for the qx9300 for a 2.53ghz base clock? They may be bit pricier because of it though This looks to be a great restore build, older laptops had plenty of room to work with


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> why not step it up a bit more and go for the qx9300 for a 2.53ghz base clock? They may be bit pricier because of it though This looks to be a great restore build, older laptops had plenty of room to work with


I was thinking about that! the extreme processor..... do you think it will suck up too much power? definitely need a battery and power brick upgrade?


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> why not step it up a bit more and go for the qx9300 for a 2.53ghz base clock? They may be bit pricier because of it though This looks to be a great restore build, older laptops had plenty of room to work with
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking about that! the extreme processor..... do you think it will suck up too much power? definitely need a battery and power brick upgrade?
Click to expand...

One of my earlier comments was in reference to the QX series cpus. When i searched for upgrades to your M17, I noticed a couple people mention that the QX9100 and QX9300 can potentially cause stuttering issues in the laptop, not in all but some. It seemed as though the standard Q9200 or Q9300 seemed to be more consistent with not having any trouble.

Just a thought.


----------



## macsters

don't get that intel nic.

get a killer wireless card instead.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/killer-wireless-n-1103-wi-fi-benchmark,3164.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Killer-Wireless-N-1103-Dual-Band-2-4-GHz-5GHz-3x3-MIMO-450-Mbps-/140722183879?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c3b21ec7


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*
> 
> One of my earlier comments was in reference to the QX series cpus. When i searched for upgrades to your M17, I noticed a couple people mention that the QX9100 and QX9300 can potentially cause stuttering issues in the laptop, not in all but some. It seemed as though the standard Q9200 or Q9300 seemed to be more consistent with not having any trouble.
> Just a thought.


this much is true, i had my eyes on the q9200.. decent price. I hope I can get this build done without going bankrupt lol!


----------



## TheReciever

q9200 would likely suit you fine, im sure they would Overclock the same amount since they are in essence the same architecture. If anything you can bump it to the same level as the qx9300. Ive not done any research on upgrading to the qx, so if using q9200 has a higher chance to have improvement while retaining system stability, after all were not trying to upgrade a brick lol..

Im really interested on how the quadro's would work out for you. Ive been thinking of grabbing a g51 and rebuilding it with either a q9300 / GTX280m to enrich its gaming potential. No one has really done it before though and most people believe that asus uses a proprietary MXM


----------



## THEoBZ

This is cool! I hope to be doing a similar project soon!


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> q9200 would likely suit you fine, im sure they would Overclock the same amount since they are in essence the same architecture. If anything you can bump it to the same level as the qx9300. Ive not done any research on upgrading to the qx, so if using q9200 has a higher chance to have improvement while retaining system stability, after all were not trying to upgrade a brick lol..
> 
> Im really interested on how the quadro's would work out for you. Ive been thinking of grabbing a g51 and rebuilding it with either a q9300 / GTX280m to enrich its gaming potential. No one has really done it before though and most people believe that asus uses a proprietary MXM


Not to stray off topic... but I believe that Asus does use a proprietary MXM, I looked into it on my G60VX before I got rid of it, and it seemed as though they use MXM 3.0b that is reversed from standard MXM 3.0 cards... at least that's what I read. Can't say for sure though. I would just look into it before you go shelling out any cash to upgrade.

Ok, back on topic. lookin forward to this OP!

ID


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *macsters*
> 
> don't get that intel nic.
> get a killer wireless card instead.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/killer-wireless-n-1103-wi-fi-benchmark,3164.html
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Killer-Wireless-N-1103-Dual-Band-2-4-GHz-5GHz-3x3-MIMO-450-Mbps-/140722183879?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20c3b21ec7


well the intel network card is already built in, works fine for me, and since this laptop isnt for gaming i dont see a point in getting a killer nic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THEoBZ*
> 
> This is cool! I hope to be doing a similar project soon!


awesome, i will follow the progress!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*
> 
> Ok, back on topic. lookin forward to this OP!
> ID


selling the xbox,ps3, and an extra turntable, should give me the boost to get this project started. I got the solid state, but I think first things first I will disassemble completely,
I might make a video showing how this laptop breaks down. clean everything real good, sand and refinish the case. I will toss a few pictures up of the laptops current condition just for laughs.


----------



## HK_47

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Intel-Core-2-Extreme-QX9300-2-53-GHz-Quad-Core-AW80581ZH061003-CPU-SLB5J-/271149463029?pt=CPUs&hash=item3f21c475f5

Core 2 Extreme QX9300 (SOCKET P)
It's a 2.4ghz quad core with 12mb L2 cache, and a 1066mhz front side bus


----------



## HK_47

ok, sorry to zombie revive this thread, but I've decided to continue with the project.
I've looked into the graphics situation a second time, and apparently the 3870's are MXM 2.1 TYPE III, and there are very few other cards that will fit this slot, I have found FX 2700M with the correct connection but they are VERY pricey, (around $1600 each) and there is the question of the bios it may not even work at all. SO, what I have decided to do is upgrade the Memory to 8GB, and upgrade the processor to the QX9300, but firstly I would like to start off with the cosmetic damage to the laptop itself, I will be replacing the casing ASAP.
here are some actual photos.

Damage Report:

near the fingerprint sensor there are some noticeable burns (cigarettes while DJing, bad habit)


again there are more burns, affecting the power switch panel, and keyboard.


then we have some corner damage on the lower case piece.

I figured ALL NEW casing would only be a little bit over $100 I have found a site called ZTRONICS that has special parts.

Alienware M17-R1 Panel C $11.95


Power Button Panel - M17-R1 $24.95


OCZ Whitebook Keyboard - 17" $35.00


M17-R1 Bottom Base Assembly PANEL D $24.95


Alienware M17-R1 Panel A Ripley $12.95


Total Cost for Cosmetic restoration $135.91 Shipped.


----------



## Imglidinhere

You could also go for something like dual GTX 260Ms in SLI if it matters.







They made several that were in the 2.1 Type III/HE slots.







Not to mention SLI 260Ms isn't all that bad of a gig if you asked me. :3


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> You could also go for something like dual GTX 260Ms in SLI if it matters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made several that were in the 2.1 Type III/HE slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention SLI 260Ms isn't all that bad of a gig if you asked me. :3


I have been looking around apparently the fastest possible cards are HD 4850m, but those mxm 2.1 type 3 cards are super hard to find. I guess alienware only release and handfull of them right before the M17x dropped. would 260m's in SLI be faster than 3870s in CFX?

well a small update here, I've Ordered the keyboard and two of the panels. those have shipped. Still Need To Order Panels A & C, just waiting on some paypal funds at the moment (super slow 3-4 day wait grrr)

in the next week or two I should Have all the panels for cosmetic restoration, + New Memory and HDD
I've decided to go with Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin for the memory ($56.99)
as for the hard drive SAMSUNG Spinpoint M8 1TB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache 2.5" ($69.99)

The Processor I get really depends on If I can Sell the old Memory and HDD. Q9000 for $99, Q9100 for $115, Q9200 $180, QX9300 $220. Graphics upgrade is most likely last on the list because it is the most difficult, bios issues, rare cards, etc. selling the 3870's might not be easy.

EDIT: Sorry If I seem to be bouncing all over the place, I know first I wanted to sand and refinish, now I'm just ordering new panels. then opted to get QX9300, I'm trying to keep a budget of about $500 USD now.


----------



## HK_47

well some good news, I found some Quadro FX2700's for $117 each. guy on ebay has 5 of them in stock. not sure why the other dude is charging $1600, maybe those are the 1gb versions.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/New-Nvidia-Quadro-FX2700M-512MB-mobile-v-card-6mths-wrty-HP-Lenovo-Clevo-MXM-2-1-/230924499920?pt=UK_Computing_Computer_Components_Graphics_Video_TV_Cards_TW&hash=item35c42c3bd0&_uhb=1#ht_3733wt_1253

EDIT: I guess the 260m's would be significantly faster than my 3870s, but Can the M17-R1 even run them in SLI?
Gotta Keep in mind this is an original Alienware, Pre-Dell. the model before the M17x.


----------



## RAFFY

I hate to say this as much as I love fooling around with computers but I don't think its worth it. I have a feeling this is going to turn into a huge money pit and headache. For the money your spending you could purchase a really nice brand new Toshiba Qosmio. I know its not what you want to hear personally I believe its a better choice.


----------



## HK_47

well I don't have $2000 to spend on a new laptop, I'm going to restore what I have to its best potential for under $500







been doing a little more research for the ATI Route. I can go 4850/4870 in CFX just a question of which one of these will work.. AND I LIKE A CHALLENGE!

I read a few forum posts of about this one working in the m17
http://www.laptop-ac-adapter.org/asus-w90-hd4870-1gb-ddr3-mxm-iii-vga-card-p-12070.html

then there is the 4850 which looks more like it would fit.
http://www.serverpartswarehouse.com/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-HD-4850M-M98-GDDR3-1Gb-MXM-13-Type-III-P1922303.aspx

EDIT:
Some References
http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/454823-m17-ati-radeon-m98-1gb-hd4850.html
http://forum.notebookreview.com/want-buy-forum/585373-wtb-mobility-4850m-mxm-2-1-type-iii.html
http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware/437795-after-gpu-bios-flashing-2-master-cards.html


----------



## A Bad Day

For around $1000-$1500, you could buy a laptop that has better performance than your current one...


----------



## HK_47

point is, I'm not looking to buy a laptop. upgrading what I currently have costs less than 1/3 the price.

Cosmetic restoration *($135.91)*
Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin for the memory *($56.99)*
Crucial M4 64GB SSD, *Already Own ($0.00)*
SAMSUNG Spinpoint M8 1TB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache 2.5" *($69.99)*
Intel Core 2 Quad Q9100 Mobile *($115)*
_______________________________________________________

*Grand Total ($377.89)*

That is NOWHERE ever NEAR the ballpark of $1000-$1500
Not to mention the P8400, and Current 4GB of ram can be sold, recovering around $50-$70.
Which is all the upgrades I need minus the GPU for a mere $300.
GPU wise I'd have $200 left according to my $500 budget. could grab a single 4850 for that price, turn around sell both 3870s for another $200 and grab a second 4850 for crossfire. confusing and time consuming, it is. but to me its worth the work for my baby


----------



## Shiftstealth

Apparently the 3870 mobilites draw 55W each. The GTX 260M's draw 75w each. You may need a new power supply and i'm not sure if you motherboard could support that power output to the cards. Its hard to say if upgrading the video cards is a possibility.


----------



## HK_47

Yup, Well Video Cards are last on the list. there is a very specific 4850 that fits my M17 though trial and error I have actually found the part numbers. MOBL-VM981GBMST MOBL-VM981GBSLV. both master and slave are for sale here:
http://www.serverpartswarehouse.com/Alienware-ATI-HD4850M-MXM21-IIIHE-video-card-Area51-M17MSI-1722-P1889930.aspx
http://www.serverpartswarehouse.com/OEM-Alienware-M17-ATI-Redeon-HD-4850-1GB-Slave-Video-Card-MOBL-VM981GBSLV-P1806552.aspx

now obviously those cards are very rare for the M17 (non M17X) on that site costing $800 which I would never pay for 4 year old video cards. I have actually contacted Alien-Ware and a few other parts suppliers to see if they still exist. to be honest I might just upgrade everything except for the GPU's if I can't find the correct parts that will fit. I have looked into it and the mobo simply doesn't support SLI. I could go the FX2700 route, and have two of those Non-Sli and still use all the cores for video rendering but something is telling me to just restore this thing to its best potential, forget the GPU's and just sell it.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Yeah... selling it might be the best idea to be honest. A generic $1,000 machine of today would outperform it in every way.


----------



## A Bad Day

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> point is, I'm not looking to buy a laptop. upgrading what I currently have costs less than 1/3 the price.
> 
> Cosmetic restoration *($135.91)*
> Crucial 8GB (2 x 4GB) 204-Pin for the memory *($56.99)*
> Crucial M4 64GB SSD, *Already Own ($0.00)*
> SAMSUNG Spinpoint M8 1TB 5400 RPM 8MB Cache 2.5" *($69.99)*
> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9100 Mobile *($115)*
> _______________________________________________________
> 
> *Grand Total ($377.89)*
> 
> That is NOWHERE ever NEAR the ballpark of $1000-$1500
> Not to mention the P8400, and Current 4GB of ram can be sold, recovering around $50-$70.
> Which is all the upgrades I need minus the GPU for a mere $300.
> GPU wise I'd have $200 left according to my $500 budget. could grab a single 4850 for that price, turn around sell both 3870s for another $200 and grab a second 4850 for crossfire. confusing and time consuming, it is. but to me its worth the work for my baby


Selling price of your current laptop: Hopefully somewhere enough to partially cover the expense of a new laptop


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A Bad Day*
> 
> Selling price of your current laptop: Hopefully somewhere enough to partially cover the expense of a new laptop


$375 is the highest I would go. That factors in the age and wear on the machine... however at this time... I wouldn't hold your breath to be entirely honest. No one wants a Core 2 Duo laptop anymore...


----------



## HK_47

You guys probably wont believe it but I've seen this same laptop with a 15k vantage score. QX9300 Overclocked, and 4870's in CFX. there are a few chumps on ebay with dual cores 4gb of ram 1440 screens and a only 1 video card, trying to get $800 from this machine.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> You guys probably wont believe it but I've seen this same laptop with a 15k vantage score. QX9300 Overclocked, and 4870's in CFX. there are a few chumps on ebay with dual cores 4gb of ram 1440 screens and a only 1 video card, trying to get $800 from this machine.


I believe it, but my machine scores within about 15% of that at stock as of now... so that's really nothing special. Most laptops today score in excess of 18k with a 3610QM and a 670MX... So 15k on a laptop is impressive for it's age, however it's still too old to make it really appealing as that's the limit of the laptop. You can't get any further after that point.

The biggest selling point of a gaming machine is thus:

*Can it be upgraded later on to keep up with games?*

If the answer is "Yes" then you'll have a fair shot at getting a decent sale. If it's a "No" then you're kinda SOL and gotta find a cheap sale.


----------



## HK_47

if you ask me, 15k is still pretty damn impressive for a machine that is almost 4 years old... and as far as upgrades go, a QX9300 and 4870s CFX is about as much as the mobo will take. still QX9300 is an IPC Beast & 4870 1gb x2 is about the power of a 6870 minus Direct X 11 features. to the right buyer this machine is still great. it would handle ANY game you throw at it, including titles like battlefield 3 and the new crysis.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> if you ask me, 15k is still pretty damn impressive for a machine that is almost 4 years old... and as far as upgrades go, a QX9300 and 4870s CFX is about as much as the mobo will take. still QX9300 is an IPC Beast & 4870 1gb x2 is about the power of a 6870 minus Direct X 11 features. to the right buyer this machine is still great. it would handle ANY game you throw at it, including titles like battlefield 3 and the new crysis.


No, the 4870Ms in CFX are nowhere near a desktop 6870 in performance. Even dual 5870Ms don't get that close. And the QX9300 might be an IPC beast, but the new i7-3610QM will dust it in every way without trying. The 4870Ms are slower than my 6970M when in CFX, benches show that much, and the lack of DX11 is a huge hit to the machine because EVERYONE wants a machine that can run the latest games.

If you're willing to put forth the effort, go for it, but it's really not worth it if you asked me.

Again, 15k is very impressive for a machine _that old_, but by today's standards that's a normal score. >_>


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> No, the 4870Ms in CFX are nowhere near a desktop 6870 in performance. Even dual 5870Ms don't get that close. And the QX9300 might be an IPC beast, but the new i7-3610QM will dust it in every way without trying. The 4870Ms are slower than my 6970M when in CFX, benches show that much, and the lack of DX11 is a huge hit to the machine because EVERYONE wants a machine that can run the latest games.
> 
> If you're willing to put forth the effort, go for it, but it's really not worth it if you asked me.
> 
> Again, 15k is very impressive for a machine _that old_, but by today's standards that's a normal score. >_>


Hate to see this awesome project get tanked, but you are right. Tell you the truth, I think I can get to 15K with my 2670QM and a 670M. Gonna run a quick run now.









///edit

I thought wrong.


----------



## HK_47

I've been contacting a few parts suppliers by email and actually found the 4850's for a decent price. serverparts wanted $800. found out I can get them for about $400 through another supplier. but I'm going to hold off on that for a couple weeks while all the other parts come in, assuming I can sell the 3870's and get about $150 a piece. today I just unboxed the first shipment for the restoration. the rest of the panels should be arriving next week, then I will break the laptop down and re-assemble it









PARTS:








when I finish with the panels this thing is going to look BRAND NEW, like it just came out of the box!!!


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Hate to see this awesome project get tanked, but you are right. Tell you the truth, I think I can get to 15K with my 2670QM and a 670M. Gonna run a quick run now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ///edit
> 
> I thought wrong.


lol! maybe this thing really is worth upgrading then. I might end up keeping it.









EDIT: The Project Is Not Being "Tanked", I'm going to continue the restoration, ordering everything except the video cards, because the rare GPU's have turned into quite a situation.


----------



## HK_47

this here is a dual core, with 4gb of ram. this guy scores 10k in vantage with those 4850s


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> this here is a dual core, with 4gb of ram. this guy scores 10k in vantage with those 4850s


10k vantage score is a generic machine these days. The Lenovo Y580 scores above that for less than a grand.









Also, the 3870Ms are probably gonna sell for no more than $100 per card, if they do sell.


----------



## Icekilla

Sigged


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> 10k vantage score is a generic machine these days. The Lenovo Y580 scores above that for less than a grand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the 3870Ms are probably gonna sell for no more than $100 per card, if they do sell.


my machine will score near 15k for less than $500


----------



## jlhawn

wow I thought I was the only one that still had one of these laptops. I have the M9750 with intel core 2 duo, 4 gig of ram 2 500 gig hdd's and a 8700m GT, but it looks just like yours, mine still looks brand new as I only bought for when I take a vacation and won't be able too game on my tower so it is in the alienware bag most of the time. also last year I formatted and installed Windows 7 Pro 64 bit as mine came with xp. when you put windows 7 on these laptops you lose the web-cam as it says it's on but the screen is gray and I searched for over a year and can't find a fix and it seems I'm not the only one, you also have too google a driver for the built in media card reader and alienware and dell do not have any support for my M9750 and windows 7, but everything else worked correctly after installing win 7.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> wow I thought I was the only one that still had one of these laptops. I have the M9750 with intel core 2 duo, 4 gig of ram 2 500 gig hdd's and a 8700m GT, but it looks just like yours, mine still looks brand new as I only bought for when I take a vacation and won't be able too game on my tower so it is in the alienware bag most of the time. also last year I formatted and installed Windows 7 Pro 64 bit as mine came with xp. when you put windows 7 on these laptops you lose the web-cam as it says it's on but the screen is gray and I searched for over a year and can't find a fix and it seems I'm not the only one, you also have too google a driver for the built in media card reader and alienware and dell do not have any support for my M9750 and windows 7, but everything else worked correctly after installing win 7.


ahhh the good ol m9750. back when alienware wasn't DELL. About 1 year after I bought this laptop, my neighbors called the police for noise complaints. I guess somebody told them I had "stolen electronics" and "tons of computers". taken the cops did not like my explanation that I'm a DJ/IT guy. they confiscated the laptop and had it in a secure locker for about 10 months, I had to go to court multiple times with my proof of purchase to get the thing back lmao. I'll admit my laptop has suffered some abuse on the casing, but all the parts are working fine. that huge crack in the bottom left corner is courtesy of the orange county police department. they kept pressing me for the password to the laptop, then they had this Asian Cop turn the laptop on and try and crack the password. one of the other cops said "we will crack it". I'm said to them "I hope you enjoy the porn collection" I don't think they ever did break the 256bit encryption heh, it just sat in a locker for a very long time while the value dropped down to about half...


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> ahhh the good ol m9750. back when alienware wasn't DELL. About 1 year after I bought this laptop, my neighbors called the police for noise complaints. I guess somebody told them I had "stolen electronics" and "tons of computers". taken the cops did not like my explanation that I'm a DJ/IT guy. they confiscated the laptop and had it in a secure locker for about 10 months, I had to go to court multiple times with my proof of purchase to get the thing back lmao. I'll admit my laptop has suffered some abuse on the casing, but all the parts are working fine. that huge crack in the bottom left corner is courtesy of the orange county police department. they kept pressing me for the password to the laptop, then they had this Asian Cop turn the laptop on and try and crack the password. one of the other cops said "we will crack it". I'm said to them "I hope you enjoy the porn collection" I don't think they ever did break the 256bit encryption heh, it just sat in a locker for a very long time while the value dropped down to about half...


that sounds like a mess. yours looks just like mine and your saying it's not called a M9750? did not know that.
I like mine but it was real exspensive back then but I had one of a kind as nobody I knew had or even saw one. does yours have the dolby surround with
the 4 audio jacks? I have the Razor Barracuda 5.1 headset for mine that has volume controls on it for front, rear, center, and bass, and a mic.
I also bought the custom laptop bag that goes with mine.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> that sounds like a mess. yours looks just like mine and your saying it's not called a M9750? did not know that.
> I like mine but it was real exspensive back then but I had one of a kind as nobody I knew had or even saw one. does yours have the dolby surround with
> the 4 audio jacks? I have the Razor Barracuda 5.1 headset for mine that has volume controls on it for front, rear, center, and bass, and a mic.
> I also bought the custom laptop bag that goes with mine.


Right after the M9750 The M17-R1 came out in 2008, then I think around late 2009 early 2010 dell bought Alienware then the M17x lineup came out. so technically this machine is the very last 17 inch laptop alienware ever made. I don't have 4 audio jacks, the M17 has a very similar chassis to the M9750 but the motherboard is different. M17 was made for ATI graphics while the M9750 is the Nvidia flavor. I think you could upgrade your laptop to the 9800M's, but you'll have to look into that. upgrading video cards in these old machines are very tricky.


----------



## TheReciever

Strange enough to see this thread again, why is everyone here to tank on restoration? Not everything has to be a logical decision.

So it seems the QX9300 was outside the budget? bummer lol, look forward to seeing this project in its prime!


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Right after the M9750 The M17-R1 came out in 2008, then I think around late 2009 early 2010 dell bought Alienware then the M17x lineup came out. so technically this machine is the very last 17 inch laptop alienware ever made. I don't have 4 audio jacks, the M17 has a very similar chassis to the M9750 but the motherboard is different. M17 was made for ATI graphics while the M9750 is the Nvidia flavor. I think you could upgrade your laptop to the 9800M's, but you'll have to look into that. upgrading video cards in these old machines are very tricky.


yeah I found a web-site a couple years ago that had graphics card upgrades but I don't use mine much anymore
and I don't use it for gaming anymore. I do know my Graphics card can be removed easy enough as I have taken it apart
before too clean dust out and mine also has a couple small fans inside and a large copper heatsink and fan for the graphics
card. worse thing about mine is if you have it set too performance mode the battery is dead in 30mins and I just replaced my
battery a few months ago, the power supply for mine is huge and you have too make sure it's sitting on something solid and
on it's rubber pads as it gets hot, the psu is almost as big as my Corsair AX1200 in my tower physical size anyway not power.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Strange enough to see this thread again, why is everyone here to tank on restoration? Not everything has to be a logical decision.
> 
> So it seems the QX9300 was outside the budget? bummer lol, look forward to seeing this project in its prime!


actually I haven't bought the processor yet, just all the panels so far. I've been eyeballing a QX9300 on ebay. made the dude an offer for $180 so well see what happens. few years ago it was a $1000 processor








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> yeah I found a web-site a couple years ago that had graphics card upgrades but I don't use mine much anymore
> and I don't use it for gaming anymore. I do know my Graphics card can be removed easy enough as I have taken it apart
> before too clean dust out and mine also has a couple small fans inside and a large copper heatsink and fan for the graphics
> card. worse thing about mine is if you have it set too performance mode the battery is dead in 30mins and I just replaced my
> battery a few months ago, the power supply for mine is huge and you have too make sure it's sitting on something solid and
> on it's rubber pads as it gets hot, the psu is almost as big as my Corsair AX1200 in my tower physical size anyway not power.


yeah, I've decided to completely scrap the idea of a new battery... these laptops are pretty much a full on desktop. M17 battery dies in about 10 minutes without the charger. batteries are way expensive. around $150 and that's for a refurb. you have to send the battery in and they take it apart and put in new lithium ion cells. unless you can find an original but those won't hold a charge.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> actually I haven't bought the processor yet, just all the panels so far. I've been eyeballing a QX9300 on ebay. made the dude an offer for $180 so well see what happens. few years ago it was a $1000 processor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, I've decided to completely scrap the idea of a new battery... these laptops are pretty much a full on desktop. M17 battery dies in about 10 minutes without the charger. batteries are way expensive. around $150 and that's for a refurb. you have to send the battery in and they take it apart and put in new lithium ion cells. unless you can find an original but those won't hold a charge.


I got lucky then as I found my battery brand new for $80.00. my original battery was so worn out it would only run for 2mins.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I got lucky then as I found my battery brand new for $80.00. my original battery was so worn out it would only run for 2mins.


yup some of these replacement parts are pure robbery. 150 is the cheapest I have found... for a "rebuild"
http://www.laptopbatteryexpress.com/AlienWare-5600-5620-Laptop-Battery-p/awa-57.htm?gclid=CM-__ufTt7UCFWyCQgod1zEAPA&gdftrk=gdfV22226_a_7c1247_a_7c6912_a_7cAWA_d_57


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.ztronics.com/parts-by-brand/alienware/alienware-m17-r1/alienware-area-51-m9750-9700-m17-r1-battery.html

here is where i bought mine, their out of stock but now their less than what i paid.


----------



## jlhawn

http://www.ilaptopbattery.com/dell-alienware-aurora-m9750-battery.htm

yours is the same as mine. here is one for 120 bucks.


----------



## HK_47

nice find.. but I will probably just wait until ztronics gets them in stock, if they ever do. not too concerned about a battery though, especially with all the power draining parts I'll be putting in this beast.


----------



## The_chemist21

I thought this laptop will fit the 5870m in CF.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_chemist21*
> 
> I thought this laptop will fit the 5870m in CF.


No, that is the M17x which has MXM 3.0b If I recall correctly.


----------



## HK_47

So, after dealing with "Ztronics" busted website (checkout cart doesn't work) I had to do a phone order. Panels A & C were supposed to ship today but when I got the confirmation email the shipping address was spelled wrong. they have the correct billing address but seemed to have noobed the entire order up. I think it has been fixed, so the rest of the panels will be here either Monday or Tuesday. Next Up I Will Be ordering the HDD and RAM. I wanted to make sure the casing could be restored properly before ordering any hardware upgrades. there no point putting shiny new parts in a busted up laptop!


----------



## HK_47

this guy must be high on crack......
Dual Core, 1440x900 screen, 3870 x2, 4gb ram, 500gb, $1,050








http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alienware-M17-R1-GAMING-LAPTOP-BLAZING-FAST-/181079123134?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item2a292824be#desc_cr

if my rig is:
Quad Core, 1920x1200, 3870x2, 8gm ram, 64gb SSD, 1TB HD
does that mean I'll get $1500


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> this guy must be high on crack......
> Dual Core, 1440x900 screen, 3870 x2, 4gb ram, 500gb, $1,050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alienware-M17-R1-GAMING-LAPTOP-BLAZING-FAST-/181079123134?pt=Laptops_Nov05&hash=item2a292824be#desc_cr
> 
> if my rig is:
> Quad Core, 1920x1200, 3870x2, 8gm ram, 64gb SSD, 1TB HD
> does that mean I'll get $1500


No. That's Ebay for ya.







People are still trying to sell this laptop for $1,800... acting like it's still the fastest thing on the block. The screen is the selling point, but dayum... not for another $1,000 over what the entire machine is worth. XD


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> No. That's Ebay for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People are still trying to sell this laptop for $1,800... acting like it's still the fastest thing on the block. The screen is the selling point, but dayum... not for another $1,000 over what the entire machine is worth. XD


well I did a bit of searching around, a barebones m17 with 1920x1200 is about $400. with the work I'm putting in my machines real value will be around $800-$900 at best, that is the price if you were to order the barebones and assemble it yourself. I don't get it these guys with 1440x900 screens and no upgrades think they are going to get $1000 out of their machines LOL


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> well I did a bit of searching around, a barebones m17 with 1920x1200 is about $400. with the work I'm putting in my machines real value will be around $800-$900 at best, that is the price if you were to order the barebones and assemble it yourself. I don't get it these guys with 1440x900 screens and no upgrades think they are going to get $1000 out of their machines LOL


No. Your machine is worth maybe $500 tops. You have to consider the wear and tear factor. The use tends to murder any amount of resale value the machine has.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> No. Your machine is worth maybe $500 tops. You have to consider the wear and tear factor. The use tends to murder any amount of resale value the machine has.


brand new panels will be installed soon, what wear and tear factor?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> brand new panels will be installed soon, what wear and tear factor?


well I think your project is cool and I can't wait too see the finished product.
restoring items is just fun and some things are just worth restoring and if you like it then go for it.
just like when i turned my 1970 Ford Maverick into a 1/4 mile drag car all my firends and family asked why a Maverick
and not a Mustang, older Mustangs are too exspensive and my Maverick is all Mustang now except the body
and I like it and it's fast. I have had this car since 1986.


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> brand new panels will be installed soon, what wear and tear factor?


The motherboard?

Listen to me, it's a 5-year old machine that still uses a Core 2 processor. I'm merely telling you the problems associated with reselling this machine. The upgrades required to bring it up to date, and up to date refers to a baseline laptop of equal size, don't really bring it up to date since they aren't DX11 based. Any laptop that's not capable of doing the latest stuff is more than likely going to fail.

I say to sell it for what you can, and just buy a new machine. Again, the Lenovo Y580 has a setup that is considerably better than that machine in every way and can be had for around the amount you want to get for that machine.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> well I think your project is cool and I can't wait too see the finished product.
> restoring items is just fun and some things are just worth restoring and if you like it then go for it.
> just like when i turned my 1970 Ford Maverick into a 1/4 mile drag car all my firends and family asked why a Maverick
> and not a Mustang, older Mustangs are too exspensive and my Maverick is all Mustang now except the body
> and I like it and it's fast. I have had this car since 1986.


thanks man! at least somebody here understands the point of restoring something...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> The motherboard?
> 
> Listen to me, it's a 5-year old machine that still uses a Core 2 processor. I'm merely telling you the problems associated with reselling this machine. The upgrades required to bring it up to date, and up to date refers to a baseline laptop of equal size, don't really bring it up to date since they aren't DX11 based. Any laptop that's not capable of doing the latest stuff is more than likely going to fail.
> 
> I say to sell it for what you can, and just buy a new machine. Again, the Lenovo Y580 has a setup that is considerably better than that machine in every way and can be had for around the amount you want to get for that machine.


because I'm desperate to have a DX11 laptop








very first post :
Quote:


> Will Be using this laptop For DJ and Mixing purposes


it is a 4 year old machine, not 5. ordered december 2008, it arrived in january 2009, whats wrong with a dual core man? and even If I did want this m17 for hardcore gaming purposes, there is maybe 1 PC title per year that actually utilizes DX11 properly. something like crysis 3. having a DX11 card in my desktop feels almost pointless, my $300 Gpu plays one dx11 game. Battlefield 3. in fact I'm quite sure that every game in my steam library is DX9/10. pit my laptop against yours in a side by side comparison in any DX9 game, and you will see zero noticeable difference. just about 90% of the games released on pc are still dx9 ports.


----------



## HK_47

OK UPDATE HERE!
the rest of the panels arrived today.
I did not make a video, as I have found a video of this laptop breaking down for reference.



I have some photos of the process. I didn't take pictures of everything step by step because I was quite busy but here it is.

*Started First By Removing the back Plate.*


*Next I took out the Hard Drives, Ram, Heatsinks, And GPUs, Cleaned All the old thermal paste off with rubbing alcohol*


*Removed the "old" keyboard and power panels.*


*finally the top panel comes off revealing the motherboard which I removed and carefully placed into the new casing.*


*the moment you all have been waiting for, here is what it looks like restored







*








IT LOOKS AND FEELS LIKE A BRAND NEW LAPTOP!!!! for only a little over $100!
I did power it on and the rebuild was successful, the hard drive seems to be making a death noise though.
so I will be waiting until the new drive arrives before I start tinkering with it.


----------



## jlhawn

looks good:








I didn't know that model has the smooth lid, mine is the one with I guess you could call them fins, not sure.
does the alien head on the lid light up on yours? mine light up blue but you can turn it off if you want.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> looks good:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that model has the smooth lid, mine is the one with I guess you could call them fins, not sure.
> does the alien head on the lid light up on yours? mine light up blue but you can turn it off if you want.


yeah mine lights up, I just didn't have it on for the photo. I plan to take some high res pics with an actual camera later on... I originally had the skullcap design (fins you speak of), but I bought that Smooth "Ripley" panel to update the look of the laptop. the part was only $12, worth it but taking the screen apart is a pain lol!!!

Edit:
I just realized, one of my usb ports is shot. the plastic piece is broken off inside the port. I want to fix that. instead of ordering a new audio board for $80 and replacing the whole thing, whats the best method to fix a busted USB jack? is it going to require soldiering?


----------



## Eatfoodnow

I just got an m9750 from a friend, he's kept it in fantastic condition over the years. It only has a 1440x900 screen, an 8700M, and one functional hdd (320gb) though, so I don't think I'd upgrade it to its limits (1tb hdd paired with ssd, 1920x1200 screen, and radeon 3870) because it's just too much money









Great job on the rebuild







it looks absolutely fantastic


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eatfoodnow*
> 
> I just got an m9750 from a friend, he's kept it in fantastic condition over the years. It only has a 1440x900 screen, an 8700M, and one functional hdd (320gb) though, so I don't think I'd upgrade it to its limits (1tb hdd paired with ssd, 1920x1200 screen, and radeon 3870) because it's just too much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job on the rebuild
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it looks absolutely fantastic


thanks man! I don't think its too much money to upgrade really, considering if I were to spend $500 on a brand new laptop, what options do I really have, and would it be faster than the M17-R1 fully upgraded? when you look at it from that perspective it makes a lot of sense. laptops in the $500 Range are mostly dual core i3s 4gb of ram with intel hd3000 graphics. I really am getting my moneys worth here.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> yeah mine lights up, I just didn't have it on for the photo. I plan to take some high res pics with an actual camera later on... I originally had the skullcap design (fins you speak of), but I bought that Smooth "Ripley" panel to update the look of the laptop. the part was only $12, worth it but taking the screen apart is a pain lol!!!
> 
> Edit:
> I just realized, one of my usb ports is shot. the plastic piece is broken off inside the port. I want to fix that. instead of ordering a new audio board for $80 and replacing the whole thing, whats the best method to fix a busted USB jack? is it going to require soldiering?


don't know if yours has a pci-e slot on the side but mine does and I bought this device that has 2 USB 3.0 on the end of it and works nice.
I bought it at a local computer shop but I am sure if you google it you can find one.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> don't know if yours has a pci-e slot on the side but mine does and I bought this device that has 2 USB 3.0 on the end of it and works nice.
> I bought it at a local computer shop but I am sure if you google it you can find one.


thanks for the recommendation, unfortunately my laptop doesn't have a slot for one of those. my only real option here is to soldier on a new usb jack, or just replace the whole part for $79.99.


I was thinking maybe I could just order a Velleman CC088B and soldier it on.

it only costs $0.60 so I guess I could order a few of them in case I screw it up.


----------



## jlhawn

rats, I though for sure yours being newer would have had the slot. funny though I had mine 2 years before I new it was there as it had a cover.
I would just order the new board for 79 bucks so you know for sure it's fixed.


----------



## HK_47

I do have a Multimedia SD-Card reader, but I don't think that will fit a PCI-E card. $80 might cause a minor setback in the upgrade process. but I can't have a shiny new looking laptop with a busted usb port lmao.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> I do have a Multimedia SD-Card reader, but I don't think that will fit a PCI-E card. $80 might cause a minor setback in the upgrade process. but I can't have a shiny new looking laptop with a busted usb port lmao.


mine has a card reader also as when I updated too win 7 no one had a driver for it, not even alienware but I found one using google.
also does yours have a web-cam? when I updated too win7 the web-cam has a gray screen and when i googled the problem everyone else with the older Bison web-cam has the same
problem and too this day I cannot find a soulution, you can turn it on and off and hear sound but no video.
and with Dell joining up with Alienware they don't support my laptop as it's pre-Dell and I told them thats kinda s*@#y of them.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine has a card reader also as when I updated too win 7 no one had a driver for it, not even alienware but I found one using google.
> also does yours have a web-cam? when I updated too win7 the web-cam has a gray screen and when i googled the problem everyone else with the older Bison web-cam has the same
> problem and too this day I cannot find a soulution, you can turn it on and off and hear sound but no video.
> and with Dell joining up with Alienware they don't support my laptop as it's pre-Dell and I told them thats kinda s*@#y of them.


I was able to find all the windows 7 drivers for my system here, everything works fine for me, including the card reader and webcam. you might want to check out this thread here for your m9750 drivers.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> I was able to find all the windows 7 drivers for my system here, everything works fine for me, including the card reader and webcam. you might want to check out this thread here for your m9750 drivers.


ok thanks.
I did find drivers for my card reader and it works fine but even newer drivers for my web-cam and it still won't work.


----------



## Eatfoodnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> thanks man! I don't think its too much money to upgrade really, considering if I were to spend $500 on a brand new laptop, what options do I really have, and would it be faster than the M17-R1 fully upgraded? when you look at it from that perspective it makes a lot of sense. laptops in the $500 Range are mostly dual core i3s 4gb of ram with intel hd3000 graphics. I really am getting my moneys worth here.


I have a 2011 15" MBP at 1440x900 with a 6750M pushed to 800/900, so if I upgraded the Alienware it would be a less portable, less capable laptop (and have a wimpy battery life), but would have a higher resolution and would play nicer with Linux. It also has more ports, dual drive bays (though I can fit a second drive into the MBP with a third-party drive caddy in place of the optical drive) and whatnot.

If I didn't have a passable gaming laptop already, upgrading the Alienware would totally be worth it, and a lot of fun too









Instead I'll just be using it as another Linux box, since I've momentarily given up on Ubuntu on my MBP. Stupid proprietary wifi adapter being a pain, booting issues... bleh. Really awesome laptop though! Doesn't look as nice as yours, but it's pretty close since it was really handled with care by the previous owner. I wish he had splurged on the 1920x1200 screen when he got it though, I love higher resolutions


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eatfoodnow*
> 
> I have a 2011 15" MBP at 1440x900 with a 6750M pushed to 800/900, so if I upgraded the Alienware it would be a less portable, less capable laptop (and have a wimpy battery life), but would have a higher resolution and would play nicer with Linux. It also has more ports, dual drive bays (though I can fit a second drive into the MBP with a third-party drive caddy in place of the optical drive) and whatnot.
> 
> If I didn't have a passable gaming laptop already, upgrading the Alienware would totally be worth it, and a lot of fun too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead I'll just be using it as another Linux box, since I've momentarily given up on Ubuntu on my MBP. Stupid proprietary wifi adapter being a pain, booting issues... bleh. Really awesome laptop though! Doesn't look as nice as yours, but it's pretty close since it was really handled with care by the previous owner. I wish he had splurged on the 1920x1200 screen when he got it though, I love higher resolutions


when I ordered, I had to have the 1200p screen and dual GPU's, otherwise what is the point of an alienware








this thing is fun to work on but it has its headaches. it was tough but I like a challenge. been building desktops for over 10 years now, this was really my first time building a laptop, I need that experience, tearing a laptop apart and building it from scratch. even if I did waste a lot of money here it was an invaluable learning experience.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> ok thanks.
> I did find drivers for my card reader and it works fine but even newer drivers for my web-cam and it still won't work.


that sucks man, I know dell isn't very helpful at all when it comes to real alienware's. I've talked to their phone support looking for parts and I have to sit there telling them its a pre-dell laptop for 20 minutes because it doesn't have a dell service number. I have an old school alienware account number with the ID card and everything. alienware never had GREAT customer service, but it sure beats the crap out of dell. my camera works fine under windows 7, did you try a bios update along with the drivers? I think the m9750 has the same camera as my laptop, maybe try out the m17 webcam drivers, they are vista but run them in compatibility mode.

http://support.alienware.com/Support_Pages/Restricted_Downloads/Software/Command_Center/Webcam_FA_x32.exe

http://support.alienware.com/Support_Pages/Restricted_Downloads/Software/Command_Center/Webcam_FA_x64.exe


----------



## HK_47

well a small update here, I ordered a new audio board (replacing broken usb), 8GB of Ram, and installed my spare SSD. that puts the grand total of this project around $300 so far. still need to order 1TB HD and a CPU. have about $200 in the budget for that stuff but I don't get paid till the end of the week


----------



## HK_47

Q9100 $118.99 shipped



Seagate/Samsung Spinpoint m8 ST1000LM024 2.5" 1TB 5400RPM SATA2 $85 Shipped.



_So The Final Spec's of my machine will be_

*Processor:* Q9100 Quad Core 2.26Ghz
*Memory:* 8GB Crucial DDR3 1066 Dual Channel Kit
*Hard Drive 1:* Crucial M4 64GB SSD
*Hard Drive 2:* Spinpoint M8 1TB 5400rpm HD
*GPU'S:* 3870 x2

_Opposed to the old dented up laptop with these specs:
_
*Processor:* Intel® Core™2 P8400 2.26GHz (3MB Cache, 1066MHz FSB)
*Memory:* 4GB Dual Channel DDR3 SO-DIMM at 1066MHz - 2 x 2048MB
*Hard Drive:* 160GB 7,200RPM (8MB Cache)
*GPU'S:* 3870 x2


----------



## HK_47

as for the GPU's that is still undecided, Once all the above specs are put together, I will sell the old parts, P8400, 4GB ram, 160GB hard drive. see how much I can sell both 3870's for, possible upgrade to a single 4850, later down the road pick up a slave card and do CFX for $200.


----------



## jlhawn

How are you able too install a quad core and 8 gigs of ram? I was told my M9750 has the most amount of ram and the only cpu that will work in it.
are you using a different motherboard? I have 4 gigs of ram and a core 2 duo


----------



## HK_47

yes, completely different motherboard, m17-r1 boasted the first ever mobile quad core. and supports up to a QX9300 processor. the ram was originally only 4gb max, but alienware released a bios update that allows for 8gb, they "recommend" using crucial sticks. hopefully I don't run into any issues, I have installed the latest bios. the m9750 maybe be up gradable, search around the notebook review forums. you could probably max out your duo to the x9100, 8gb may be possible, but you'll have to look into it.


----------



## jlhawn

I took my M9750 too a local shop that I buy my memory from when I build systems as I don't trust internet ordered memory and my local shop test the sticks while I watch and they give me a lifetime warranty, but anyway they hooked my laptop up too some type of system they have as they build and repair computers also and the system he hooked mine up to read the bios and whatever else he looked at and he told me sorry but no can upgrade as he would have liked to sell me a cpu and more memory but no dice.


----------



## TheReciever

Im liking how this is going so far, most of the time this rebuild threads kind of die prematurely. I was following this M11x that someone was trying to have a shop resolder the SU9600 on the r1 model but he trailed off into other mods like touch screens and other random things.

I have never seen the innards of your laptop, but maybe there might be areas to add more copper?


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Im liking how this is going so far, most of the time this rebuild threads kind of die prematurely. I was following this M11x that someone was trying to have a shop resolder the SU9600 on the r1 model but he trailed off into other mods like touch screens and other random things. I have never seen the innards of your laptop, but maybe there might be areas to add more copper?


there is actually room to add more copper, but I'd have to modify the heatsinks, maybe mod the bottom with a dremmel for more ventilation. I saw a cooling mod thread a while back but I can't seem to find it. btw this project almost died but I decided to revive it, sold a dreamcast, xbox 360 and some other outdated gaming equipment to get this kickstarted. tons of people don't think this restoration is "worth it" but If I were to buy a brand new $500 laptop it would be nowhere near as fast as this Alienware M17 with $500 put into it. the current condition of this thing before the cosmetic restore was terrible, I could have maybe sold it for $200. will it be worth $700 when I'm done? who knows, but seeing as I already have a decent desktop this thing will be an awesome backup system, good for traveling, doing gigs, vacation lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I took my M9750 too a local shop that I buy my memory from when I build systems as I don't trust internet ordered memory and my local shop test the sticks while I watch and they give me a lifetime warranty, but anyway they hooked my laptop up too some type of system they have as they build and repair computers also and the system he hooked mine up to read the bios and whatever else he looked at and he told me sorry but no can upgrade as he would have liked to sell me a cpu and more memory but no dice.


you could grab an m17 motherboard, and lower case assembly for less than $100.. but I wouldn't really recommend it. working with laptops is a headache lol


----------



## HK_47

found a sick LED mod for the m17, I might look into doing this.


----------



## HK_47

ok So I've been browsing ebay still for the same laptop, to get an estimate of what these are selling for, This Clown is selling his M17 for $800, and the spec's are far below mine









Intel Core 2 Extreme x9100 @ 3.06 GHz
ATI mobility Radeon 3870 X2 (dual video card)
4 GB of performance memory
250 GB 7200 rpm HD


----------



## raclimja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> ok So I've been browsing ebay still for the same laptop, to get an estimate of what these are selling for, This Clown is selling his M17 for $800, and the spec's are far below mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core 2 Extreme x9100 @ 3.06 GHz
> ATI mobility Radeon 3870 X2 (dual video card)
> 4 GB of performance memory
> 250 GB 7200 rpm HD


Not a very good deal imo.

Got my nebula red m17x r3 i7 2630qm, 8gb ddr3, hd 6990m 2gb gddr5, with g9x, mousepad, sleeve case for $950

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HK_47

yeah, well I might end up keeping my laptop after the upgrades are complete. I've spent about $500.
Specs:
*Processor:* _Q9100 Quad Core 2.26Ghz_
*Memory:* _8GB Crucial DDR3 1066 Dual Channel Kit_
*Hard Drive 1:* _Crucial M4 64GB SSD_
*Hard Drive 2:* _Spinpoint M8 1TB 5400rpm HD_
*GPU'S:* _3870 x2_

Now If I could get $800 out of it on Ebay I would be happy, $500 investment, $300 profit. easily enough to pay off one of my credit cards. Although I have to consider between Ebay & Paypal they take 14% of the total item value after sale. so If I sell it for $800, I'm Really only getting $688. which really digs into the prophet margin, realistically with all the time research and parts I'd have to sell it at around at least $900 to make a decent turnaround, I guess I'd really have to find a buyer who doesn't know much about computers to cash in on that.


----------



## jlhawn

I am keeping my M9750, letting my 2 year old grand daughter learn on it and she loves it so ill just pass it on too her till she out grows it.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping my M9750, letting my 2 year old grand daughter learn on it and she loves it so ill just pass it on too her till she out grows it.


looks very well kept, you didn't have the option of a backlit keyboard?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> looks very well kept, you didn't have the option of a backlit keyboard?


nope on the keyboard, and yes it sucks in the dark.


----------



## HK_47

same exact chassis as the M17, I'm sure you could get a backlit keyboard. mine was $50 brand new. it is the UK version of the keyboard, but its pretty much the same. the same keyboard american is $80 brand new.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/160824297724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> same exact chassis as the M17, I'm sure you could get a backlit keyboard. mine was $50 brand new. it is the UK version of the keyboard, but its pretty much the same. the same keyboard american is $80 brand new.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/160824297724?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


I don't use it enough to really need a lite keyboard but I will pass the link on to a friend who really wants one on his.


----------



## jlhawn

HK_47 does your alptop have 2 hdd? and do they slide out from the side? just curiouse as mine came with 1 500 gig hdd and I installed a 2nd 500 gig hdd.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> HK_47 does your alptop have 2 hdd? and do they slide out from the side? just curiouse as mine came with 1 500 gig hdd and I installed a 2nd 500 gig hdd.


Yup, drive one is a 64gb ssd, and drive 2 is 1TB. super easy to replace, the drive bays just slide right out.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Yup, drive one is a 64gb ssd, and drive 2 is 1TB. super easy to replace, the drive bays just slide right out.


mine has 2 small covers on the side marked 1 and 2 and have a small screw that you remove and then slide the drives out.
best thing I have ever seen in a laptop.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> mine has 2 small covers on the side marked 1 and 2 and have a small screw that you remove and then slide the drives out.
> best thing I have ever seen in a laptop.


yeah alienware was very smart when they made these laptops, the CPU and GPU's just pop right out. remove one cover and you have access to them. replacing the CPU/GPU Ram And Hard Drives would take less than 10 minutes, in fact its just as easy as a desktop. the only complication I have is removing and replacing the panels, mainly the upper panel there are various screw sizes which makes it difficult to put back on, but that panel isn't needed to access any of those parts.


----------



## HK_47

ok, small update here... the 1TB drive, and 8GB of ram arrived, installed flawlessly, no issues. using my 64gb Crucial SSD as a boot drive, and put windows 8 on the laptop. it boots up SUPER FAST, in under 6 seconds. everything seems to be working fine but I have no sound







possibly a driver issue, but its realtek sound and there are up to date windows 8 drivers. I've un-installed and re-installed different drivers about 3 times. the only thing I can think of is that I must have screwed up plugging the speakers in... might have to pull the top panel off again


----------



## HK_47

ok so I went through the trouble of taking the top panel off again, the speakers are connected fine.. booted back up and still no sound at all. so I installed windows 7 tried two different drivers. still no sound??


----------



## HK_47

Replacement Audio Board must be busted.... so waste of $80.
cool the usb ports and headphone jacks work but there is no output to the speakers!

EDIT: the USB/AUDIO OPTICAL BOARD I purchased was an engineering sample, therefore it wont produce sound to the speakers








time for a return, and order from another vendor........


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> ok So I've been browsing ebay still for the same laptop, to get an estimate of what these are selling for, This Clown is selling his M17 for $800, and the spec's are far below mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel Core 2 Extreme x9100 @ 3.06 GHz
> ATI mobility Radeon 3870 X2 (dual video card)
> 4 GB of performance memory
> 250 GB 7200 rpm HD


OK I will quote myself on this one, and you guys are going to be in the LULZ. THAT LAPTOP ACTUALLY SOLD. $800 +$75 FOR SHIPPING








heh, maybe I'll get $1000 + Shipping


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> OK I will quote myself on this one, and you guys are going to be in the LULZ. THAT LAPTOP ACTUALLY SOLD. $800 +$75 FOR SHIPPING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heh, maybe I'll get $1000 + Shipping


Wow... XD Perhaps mine will sell for $1,500 afterall.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> Wow... XD Perhaps mine will sell for $1,500 afterall.


yeah a bit OT but dude, I get $1000 for it, then put that money in the desktop that is a new FX8320, HD 7970, 16GB of ram, and paid off credit cards


----------



## HK_47

Had to break the laptop down again for the Audio Board, So I Took The Liberty Of Taking Some High Res Photos of the Breakdown, and Screw Layout.

First Remove The Power Plug, Then Battery, Then Hard Drives, Then You Remove The Back Panel. Results:


Remove All The Screws Holding Together The Upper Panel And Screen


Flip The Laptop Over, then after removing the screen these are the results:


Remove Top Screws, And The Upper Panel Pops Off Revealing The Motherboard.


Next Of Course Is The Results of a A Complete And Total Disassemble, **Notice The Anti-Static Matt!!*


yada yada yada blah blah blah, Hours later, HOUSTON WE HAVE A POST!:


*Confirmed:* Autopsy of Live Alien Specimen Was Successful


NEW HD's & Ram Installed, Just Waiting On The Q9000 Shipment:


----------



## TheReciever

neeedz more coppppersz lol

Looking good so far HK, that is one the cleanest late generation gaming laptops I have ever seen!


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> neeedz more coppppersz lol
> 
> Looking good so far HK, that is one the cleanest late generation gaming laptops I have ever seen!


Thanks!!! its looking like it did when I first bought it, I'm feeling very nostalgic looking at this laptop all cleaned up








even though I have wasted all my money, the more I work on it, the less I want to sell it...
more copper any Idea how I could make that possible? I have no experience with metal work, besides taking copper and aluminum to the scrap yard


----------



## TheReciever

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> Thanks!!! its looking like it did when I first bought it, I'm feeling very nostalgic looking at this laptop all cleaned up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though I have wasted all my money, the more I work on it, the less I want to sell it...
> more copper any Idea how I could make that possible? I have no experience with metal work, besides taking copper and aluminum to the scrap yard


Thats how it was with my M11x R2 i7, it was basically a console level gamer on the go but being a resident of OCN I had wanted to push it to the max, arrandale chipset allowed for overclocking too through BIOS which is kind of rare on prebuilts, especially something small like the m11x. I think I had a 20-22 x175 for benching but x165 was my norm for gaming. and with an extra pound of copper I was cooler than I was before the voltage mod on the GPU









Point being, Aliens like copper and overclocking lol

Easiest first method is with a dremel and a wire brush. Scrape up the copper that is part of the heatsink, thinking of it like opening the pores on your skin. Then if you dont have much space, which is usually the case with larger laptops ironically lol. You can use Copper Shims with double sided thermal tape which can be had on ebay for not much at all. Shims online do have different levels of thickness as well so if your tight on space then you may want to look for a specific thickness.



I didnt use shims on my laptop as you can see I used mosfet heatsinks on the aluminum areas that could be covered



Thats what I meant by scraping it up a little bit on the copper, your not trying to "go to town" on it lol just enough to give it a little more life.



I know you likely dont have large surface areas for copper placement but as you not flatter surfaces can transfer heat better to the next contact.

I think your laptop would be great for the use of Copper Shims, they were fairly popular for the G51 because they ran pretty hot and also use the 775 mobile chips, though only a few of those models (and I mean few) could support the quad mobile ships. Most cases you were stuck with the x9100

here is a link for some shims, they are cheap so its not really a large investment at all

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-15-15-1-2mm-Laptop-GPU-Chip-Radiator-Heatsink-Cooling-Copper-Shim-407w-mk-/181055185674?pt=US_Memory_Chipset_Cooling&hash=item2a27bae30a

Also, you can take a look at this video as well, he for the most part ghetto moded his latptop and I dont like it personally but you can look at the copper shim that he has on his heatpipe at 2:15 which is basically the idea that I was trying to talk about. Everything else he does is umm kinda not worth mentioning in my opinion watch?v=pCJlJB5_T8U (youtube)


----------



## HK_47

The Q9000 CPU is on its way...Then I will be getting into the GPU Upgrades. I will sell my 3870x2, Old Ram, Cpu, & Hard Drives in order to get a sort of "trade in" money for 4850x2 which is a $500 upgrade. The HD 4850M Master Card is about $300, and the 4850M Slave Card is about $200. I Hope I Can get the GPU's upgraded for less than $200 out of pocket after everything is said and done. which will leave the total cost of this build around $700.
what is the best way to add more copper?? take the heatsinks to a fab shop with measurements and have them weld extra copper on?


----------



## TheReciever

Yeah sorry I edited in more info on my post before yours lol


----------



## HK_47

thanks for all the info, that will be helpful in the future.
I might add more copper, but first I want to mod this bottom panel.

Cut a hole out with a dremel possibly. to increase airflow:


then install some of this modders mesh where the hole is:

you were talking about height and clearance issues for the copper,
if the mesh extends outward a bit, like a slight bulge. I could fit more copper inside the case.


----------



## TheReciever

Well copper shims are usually not a problem when looking for good positions for it, its when you start looking at mosfet heatsinks where you might have to get into a little more modding lol. I would almost pick up another m11x R2 just for the fun of the modification. However stubborn ebayers are still trying to sell them for around 850+ which is stupid when you have a laptop like the W110ER that can use the i7 3840QM and GT650M for around 1500. I would love to mod the W110ER, sooo much copper lol


----------



## HK_47

using thermal tape to stick the copper shims on really helps dissipate heat? I assume it would be better to have it welded on for a firm connection, wont foam layer between the copper pieces really cut down the conductivity?


----------



## TheReciever

Thermal tape is best for heat transfer to the best of my knowledge. My temperatures had went from 105 to 55C on load with a hot chipset


----------



## Imglidinhere

I'm just gonna say, if you were satisfied with the 3870s in CFX, then the 4850Ms are gonna be HEAVEN.


----------



## TheReciever

Any reasons why the mobile GPU's tend to stay inflated in value? At first glance it doesnt make sense other than its pretty proprietary technology in comparison to the Desktop counterparts


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Any reasons why the mobile GPU's tend to stay inflated in value? At first glance it doesnt make sense other than its pretty proprietary technology in comparison to the Desktop counterparts


well for my specific laptop they only released the 4850's for a very short period of time, about 3 month in 2009 I think (mxm2.1 type III), it was only available with NEW M17s, alienware didn't offer upgrades. after that dell bought out alienware and made the M17X which has a completely different graphics card slot(mxm3.0b)
the type III cards are considered very rare, especially the 4850's I think that is the reason behind the pricing. other than that, the newer MXM cards have a much better price/performance ratio, when your looking at stuff for M17xr2-r3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> I'm just gonna say, if you were satisfied with the 3870s in CFX, then the 4850Ms are gonna be HEAVEN.


to be honest I haven't actually gamed on this laptop in about 2 years, 3870's just sound very out dated. I don't even want to try running a modern game in 1920x1200 with 512mb of vram lmao. But I figure 1GB HD 4850's in crossfire will still handle pretty much everything you throw at it. considering 90% of games are still DX9 and ports.


----------



## TheReciever

And will very likely continue to be dx9 at least until the console refresh, but even then we shall I see lol


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> And will very likely continue to be dx9 at least until the console refresh, but even then we shall I see lol


Hopefully I'm smart enough to sell it and cash out before the console refresh


----------



## Imglidinhere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> Any reasons why the mobile GPU's tend to stay inflated in value? At first glance it doesnt make sense other than its pretty proprietary technology in comparison to the Desktop counterparts


Because a laptop GPU tends to remain considerably harder to produce and... well... imagine this for a moment:

Shrink a GTX 570 down to the size of a credit card, reduce it's TDP to 100w from 215w and mass produce it. That's the 680M. The value of a laptop GPU deflates as rapidly as desktop components do, but everyone wants to make a profit so they don't reduce the prices below a certain point.

The underlined part is the REAL reason why, but meh... you see the point.


----------



## jlhawn

look at this,

http://www.overclock.net/t/1364857/alienware-m17x-r4-for-1600


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> look at this,
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1364857/alienware-m17x-r4-for-1600


nice processor and video card. but I still have more ram, more hd space, and a nicer screen








do they even make the 1200p screens still?? or are all the new alienwares 1080?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> nice processor and video card. but I still have more ram, more hd space, and a nicer screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do they even make the 1200p screens still?? or are all the new alienwares 1080?


I posted the link just for you.
I have been away for a couple days and just saw all the progress on your M17, looks good.








my 2 year old grand daughter was having fun again on my M9750 today playing her sponge bob video game,
I have to laugh thinking back what I paid for the laptop and what it's being used for now, I think she has used it
more then I have, I only bought it cause it was my first and only laptop purchase and it looked really good.
mine keeps up with my wifes i3 laptop with a AMD card in it and her cpu is suppose to be better then mine per
what I have read.


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I posted the link just for you.
> I have been away for a couple days and just saw all the progress on your M17, looks good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my 2 year old grand daughter was having fun again on my M9750 today playing her sponge bob video game,
> I have to laugh thinking back what I paid for the laptop and what it's being used for now, I think she has used it
> more then I have, I only bought it cause it was my first and only laptop purchase and it looked really good.
> mine keeps up with my wifes i3 laptop with a AMD card in it and her cpu is suppose to be better then mine per
> what I have read.


thanks! Its still a work in progress. that is funny lol, at least your M9750 is maxing out spongebob @ 300fps!








I actually just ordered an i3 laptop for my mom, Asus x501a comes with the pink aluminum casing
super slim, kinda resembles one of those macbooks. just your standard integrated graphics nothing fancy.
my family is always buying HP's and Toshiba's having endless issues. my solution, get a frekin asus I've been using their motherboards for 10 years and never had a single board fail on me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HK_47*
> 
> thanks! Its still a work in progress. that is funny lol, at least your M9750 is maxing out spongebob @ 300fps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just ordered an i3 laptop for my mom, Asus x501a comes with the pink aluminum casing
> super slim, kinda resembles one of those macbooks. just your standard integrated graphics nothing fancy.
> my family is always buying HP's and Toshiba's having endless issues. my solution, get a frekin asus I've been using their motherboards for 10 years and never had a single board fail on me.


I just saw that pink asus the other day as i am wanting to get my grand daughter something a little lighter as you should
see her trying to carrying my M9750 around in it's case it's heavy but she wants to be a big girl.
and yes on asus laptops, my wifes is a asus and i had my daughter and her husband buy themselves
an asus laptop each.


----------



## HK_47

anxiously awaiting my q9000, it arrives tomorrow


----------



## HK_47

talk about the worst timing, right when I have no $$ left. the 4850m I need pops up on ebay









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alienware-M17-ATI-Redeon-HD-4850-1GB-Master-Video-Card-MOBL-VM981GBMST-/181080955725?pt=PCC_Video_TV_Cards&hash=item2a29441b4d

and it is $60 cheaper than what any of the other parts vendors quoted me for.


----------



## HK_47

more photos:







no dents, no knicks, no scratches. as far as I know, this m17 was just unboxed


----------



## TheReciever

For Larger laptops like the one you have I have always preferred that the I/Os were placed on the rear save for maybe headphones and VGA esata etc.


----------



## HK_47

Yeah most of the main connections are in the back. VGA, HDMI, LAN, esata, Coaxial,one usb& power port. on the right side are the headphone and mic jacks, 2usb ports, 1394 port. s/pdif optical audio port. the dvd/blu ray drive is in the front, and on the left side you have the multi card reader and SD reader.


----------



## HK_47

Im rather excited to get this q9000, I know the chip is locked, but perhaps I could use the zfactor bios to overclock it. chip should be arriving in a few hours. I want to run a few benchmarks. Im not expecting to much until I upgrade the GPUs though.


----------



## HK_47

installed the quad


----------



## TheReciever

woot woot start running some CPU intensive benches to see the difference


----------



## HK_47

I was doing a 3Dmark vantage. but apparently I need to purchase the $19.99 version in order to view my actual score....
which benches should I run?

also have a few things for sale right now, getting ready to upgrade the gpu's
3870m Slave Card *$89.99*
Intel Core 2 Duo p8400 Mobile *$24.99*
Seagate Momentus 160GB 7200RPM 2.5' Sata II *$19.99*
4GB DDR3 1066 PC3-8500S *$18.99*
Western Digital Scorpio 250GB, 2.5" 5400 RPM *$25.99* - Sold

if I get the asking price for all of the above, that is *$179.95*
also have to remember I returned that USB/Audio board,
going to solder the usb myself so thats another $79.99
pretty darn close to getting the $240 4850 Master GPU








probably have 4850x2 setup in 2-3 weeks if all goes well...
then we will finally see what this OLD machine does with $500 put into it


----------



## HK_47

Ok I did a quick run in Cinebench and Super pi. crappy synthetic benches. but I need to pay for a copy of vantage...

this here is running all stock clocks.


----------



## TheReciever

So is there no chance at overclocking that chip? Im not too familiar with that generation of tech at the moment


----------



## HK_47

I'm pretty sure it can be overclocked, but I'm not too sure about the Multi, I think maybe the multi can be upped by .5, Can Definately OC the FSB though. I need to install the Zfactor .29 Bios for overclocking. also, I am going to purchase some thermal padding and copper shims, see how far I can push it, and do a prime 95 stable. if the q9000 turns out to be a dissapointment, I might eventually just sell the chip and get a QX9300 and OC that to 3+ GHZ with cooling mods.


----------



## HK_47

ok, So the FSB can be overclocked. but I did a run @ 2.2Ghz, the test results were worse than stock. maybe the cpu is being throttled. I need to figure out the specifics. when I fix it I'll be back with more benches


----------



## Imglidinhere

The odds are that you simply didn't have a stable overclock. Temps should be fine to be honest.









Here's the Cinebench for the 920XM @ 2.53GHz, just for comparison:



To help see it better, open the picture in a new tab.


----------



## HK_47

I think it has something to do with the new bios. I set the clocks back to stock and the scores are still worse.








I'll need to fiddle with the bios settings to get it to work right lol.

Edit: found settings in the bios to disable throttling. I guess the voltage and multiplier cannot be changed on the q9000. when I upped the FSB, the multiplyer was being throttled from 7.5 to 6.0 so the automatic settings had it clocked around 1.7-1.8ghz making the score much worse. I have no idea how this new bios works so I'll need to mess with it a bit


----------



## HK_47

Ok I've done some further tweaking. 1.1775 volts is too low, 1.2 volts too high... 2.21GHz @ 1.1875v seems to be the sweet spot, I've gotten that right. just some random settings I need to fix.
Keeping Virtualization and Speedstep ENABLED, it raises the bench scores. Throttle-States must be disabled, that also raises the score a bit. there are a few things I am not sure about. I have Spread Spectrum OFF, should SS be on?


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imglidinhere*
> 
> The odds are that you simply didn't have a stable overclock. Temps should be fine to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Cinebench for the 920XM @ 2.53GHz, just for comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> To help see it better, open the picture in a new tab.


you have 8 threads


----------



## HK_47

Ok I've been at it for hours messing with this OCZ Zfactor Bios, and it turns out its definately a downgrade from the Alienware B14, problem is I don't have a backup for the B14, and all online links are dead











dubbya tee eff mate.......


----------



## TheReciever

maybe look and see if their are verifiable torrents?


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> maybe look and see if their are verifiable torrents?


official alienware links are dead... no torrents I could find. I guess it is also called "w841 b14"

http://support.alienware.com/Support_Pages/Restricted_Downloads/Mobile/M17/Bios/Alienware_M17_B10_Bios.zip
http://support.alienware.com/Support_Pages/Restricted_Downloads/Mobile/M17/Bios/M17_B13_Bios.iso
http://support.alienware.com/Support_Pages/Restricted_Downloads/Mobile/M17/Bios/M17_B14_Bios.iso

even rapidshare links, all down..
https://rapidshare.com/#!download|0|244388770|M17_B14_Bios.iso
http://www.sendspace.com/file/la98ar
http://rghost.net/42112333

terrible luck lol.... that last link the file was still there, until December.


----------



## TheReciever

Wasnt Origin PC a part of alienware or related in some sort? maybe one of them was sentimental and still has a copy? lol


----------



## Imglidinhere

Check the crew over at forum.notebookreview.com and see what they got... if they can help. Tis what I do.


----------



## HK_47

thanks guys, was having a panic attack lmao, I was looking at notebookreview forums, but finally after hours of googling I found the B14 bios, and a modded B14 bios that I think allows for SLI. what an adventure. made a mirror and uploaded the file here
http://www.mediafire.com/?cng8idr685eqyb3




Zfactor bios is for those with x9100 and qx9300 CPU's if it is used with any other cpu on this laptop it causes stuttering and hinders performance. any other duo or quad must use the b14. confusing old technology


----------



## HK_47

w00t w00t, I finally found the links to the cooling mods I was looking for.


http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-area-51-aurora-legacy-systems/381296-project-freeze-m17-ocz-whitebook.html


http://forum.notebookreview.com/alienware-area-51-aurora-legacy-systems/357640-m17-general-information-thread-40.html#post5941087


----------



## TheReciever

lol looks very similar to what people had done to their M11x's Though I like this a lot better, more breathing room


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheReciever*
> 
> lol looks very similar to what people had done to their M11x's Though I like this a lot better, more breathing room


yeah, one tiny fan to cool both GPU's just isn't enough. during gaming the thing goes into high rev, can't imagine how hot 4850's would get in this rig. extra copper is a must have.

EDIT:
Again here is the Cinebench, did 2 more runs with B14 and it is clearly superior. Zfactor made my machine stutter.


these heatsinks should work. 5mm tall?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/8Pcs-Memory-Copper-Heat-Sink-For-DDR-DDR2-DDR3-RAM-12mm-x-13mm-x-5mm-/120820119736?pt=US_Memory_Chipset_Cooling&hash=item1c2170b8b8


http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-8pcs-Copper-Heat-Sink-Heatsinks-Cooler-For-PC-Computer-DDR-DDR2-Memory-RAM-/370683737266?pt=US_Memory_Chipset_Cooling&hash=item564e78f4b2


----------



## TheReciever

Any additional copper will help disperse the heat, take a look into the shims if you need you need to squeeze a few C off


----------



## Imglidinhere

Now THAT is a mod.









I'm kinda stoked about this. ^.^


----------



## HK_47

yup I was looking at the shims too. I think I'm going to order both of those heatsink packs, along with shims, thermal padding, and thermal paste. then I'll have to figure out the case mod part because I don't own a dremel tool, and I don't plan on spending a bunch of money on one just for this mod lol


----------



## TheReciever

Dremels arent that pricey, but its been a while since I checked last


----------



## HK_47

did a bit of gaming, played some CS GO, was a bit choppy using the catalyst 12.6 legacy driver. found the newest catalyst 13.1 driver just came out in January so well so how that goes!

edit: 13.1 catalyst is way smoother. CS:GO getting about 45 FPS 1920x1200 high settings.


----------



## TheReciever

Woot woot go go M17 ranger lol


----------



## HK_47

definitely going to add more copper, but I'll have to figure out if the dremel tool can fit in the budget, it would be cool to have one for future mods like on my desktop, adding a case window and whatnot. I'm around $400ish into the build so far. still have parts for sale so I can get at least another $150 to stay under the budget. any used parts sold brings down my out of pocket spending and furthers the budget


----------



## HK_47

I've Decided now that the laptop is all fixed up, I'm going to put it up for sale. so scratch the copper and case mods. the next owner can worry about that! I'll get myself a FX8230, HD 7970, and some various other upgrades for the desktop


----------



## TheReciever

Just put that sucker on ebay and collect the cash in from it being an alienware brand lol


----------



## mcgrath678

I think this is really cool , you must like to tinker , who burned that laptop with cigarettes
thanks for all of the cool links to laptop parts suppliers, that info is priceless
I always try and remember that all computer parts were cutting edge hardware at birth
I also love to squeeze them clock cycles from hardware
overclock , upgrade and mod forever


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcgrath678*
> 
> I think this is really cool , you must like to tinker , who burned that laptop with cigarettes
> thanks for all of the cool links to laptop parts suppliers, that info is priceless
> I always try and remember that all computer parts were cutting edge hardware at birth
> I also love to squeeze them clock cycles from hardware
> overclock , upgrade and mod forever


well the first time I fell asleep with a cig in my hand lol, the second time I was doing a gig djing, drunk, and I went to flick the ashes to the side and the cherry flew out and landed on the laptop lol


----------



## HK_47

I'm still on the fence here..... should I sell it now and cash out, or upgrade the GPU's and turn this thing into a cash cow for an even bigger prophet, what do you guys think


----------



## TheReciever

hmm I always seem to play it safe when I reach those types of scenarios.


----------



## HK_47

I saw a guy trying to get $1500 out of his with dual 4850's and a QX9300. but it never sold. then again there was the guy who sold his 3870x2 rig with 4gb of ram, dual core, and 500gb hd for $800!!
so maybe $1000 is possible if I just wait it out.


----------



## FrickFrickFrick

Starting tomorrow I too will be proceeding with a restoration of my M17 R1 and have a "few" questions that I'm having ALOT of trouble finding answers to.

My m17 r1:
Core 2 p8400
4gb Kingston 1066
160gb
"not genuine" windows 7 64 (bought it that way-see below)
3870x2
BD ROM
bad battery
broken WUXGA screen (again bought it that way)
broken touchpad (ditto)
3 missing keys (it was apparent this machine needed saving from this kid)
Scratched as Alien head on back panel (should have been his, I know)

all current drivers from alienware website, using the "8gb safe" video drivers

Ordering as soon as know if it will work

New back panel from ztronics
new touchpad panel
replacement keys from laptop keys.com
new WXGA screen (much cheaper than WUXGA and I'm too blind to benefit from the extra res anyway)
4TB 2x2tb HDD
128ssd samsung 840pro/BD-R/another 2tb HDD

After I sell some stuff:

4tb 2x2tb storage
128ssd samsung 840pro/BD-R/another 2tb
core 2 quad 9200
official alienware windows 7 ultimate (found unopened copy for 75)
MAX ram (see below)
MAX GPU (see below)
2 or 3 extra batteries (again see below)

1 . What is the card type and max confirmed working GPU upgrade? Iv'e read on here mxm 3 but elswhere 2.1. The best Iv'e seen working is factory 4850 512mb
and that's not even really worth the money/bother IMO. (even if there is a nice GPU upgrade that works, at what point do we see a cpu/pci bottleneck with the core 2 and core 2 quad?)

2. I've read that the 240w power brick is necessary for gpu upgrade. The printed rating on my power brick is 11a at 20v (=220w rms), it is also freaking huge. Do I have the "good one" necessary to upgrade GPU? or is there somehow and even more gargantuan power supply with an extra 20w that I must aquire? If so does said power brick make an xbox 360 power brick feel more inadequate than when I realized my pangus measuring stick was actually in cm and not inches?

3. What is the max ram upgrade for this system? Is it processor dependent, limited by the motherboard or bios? I read anything over 8gb, even with the core 2 quad will not boot. Is this true and if so, is there anyway around it? ( i know, more than 8gb isn't necessary but if no one was interested in unnecessary amounts of hardware aliewnware wouldn't exist right?)

4. Is there any real benefit to running Alienware edition windows 7? Or is it a bunch of bloatware i really don't need? I usually just run standard home premium, sometimes stripped out a bit. I am curious if "fusion" would assist in lowering power consumption while meeting my average

5. The GPU ins't terribly important on this machine since (as you can see by my storage options the primary use, as with all my computers, will be downloading.
My question is, are those cool slide out drive bays hot swappable?

6. does the replacement back panel from ztronics include the alien head? (website says it may not)

7 and final, since mine is shot and I don't know how many to buy to meet my needs, what kind of battery life can expect from these usage scenarios:
(assume ztronics replacements and core 2 duo p8400, 3870x2 8gbRAM BD R drive active or 1 ssd ((OS boot)) and two active 5400 rpm "green" drives)

1: most of the time- 100% ram/25%cpu/0% gpu (no display)
2: sometimes- 100% ram/ 100% cpu/ 0%gpu
3: sometimesish 100%ram 50% cpu/10% gpu/constant BD-R use
4. rarely -max resources.

While it may be apparent this is my first post and that basically joined this form to ask a question, It is definitive not the first time I have done so for the sake of immediate knowledge. Thus, I have tried to be as specific in my questions as possible.

Everything that I have asked, I could not find with the "search button"/"google being my friend"/whatever smartass, not helpfull, stereotypical troll statement, stereotypical statement troll- stereo-typically, uselessly states.

Therefore, I would appreciate responses in the like.

Thank you in advance, and I insist anyone who gives information ask me anything. I will try thrice as hard to answers for you, as I feel you tried for me.

EDIT: I forgot to ask if there is any reason I can't replace my broken WUXGA screen with a WXGA. Also I was looking and It would seem the gpu is mxm 2.1 TYPE 3 not mxm 3.0, is this correct?


----------



## spooky666

Hi, i am restoring m17 right now. Well, not actually restoring. Building from a scratch actually.
I am little confused and i hope someone would help me.
I thought that m17 and m9750 have the same chassis.
I thought that i might use m9750 panel with scullcap design on m17 barebone, because those panels a pretty rare.
But seller who has those pannels says that they might not be compatible with m17.
I havent really saw neither m17 nor m9750 with my own eyes but they seems the same to me.
And there is a lot of similar parts for them in shops.
So can anybody confirm that they have same chassis or am i wrong? Thanks!


----------



## HK_47

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FrickFrickFrick*
> 
> Starting tomorrow I too will be proceeding with a restoration of my M17 R1 and have a "few" questions that I'm having ALOT of trouble finding answers to.
> 
> My m17 r1:
> Core 2 p8400
> 4gb Kingston 1066
> 160gb
> "not genuine" windows 7 64 (bought it that way-see below)
> 3870x2
> BD ROM
> bad battery
> broken WUXGA screen (again bought it that way)
> broken touchpad (ditto)
> 3 missing keys (it was apparent this machine needed saving from this kid)
> Scratched as Alien head on back panel (should have been his, I know)
> 
> all current drivers from alienware website, using the "8gb safe" video drivers
> 
> Ordering as soon as know if it will work
> 
> New back panel from ztronics
> new touchpad panel
> replacement keys from laptop keys.com
> new WXGA screen (much cheaper than WUXGA and I'm too blind to benefit from the extra res anyway)
> 4TB 2x2tb HDD
> 128ssd samsung 840pro/BD-R/another 2tb HDD
> 
> After I sell some stuff:
> 
> 4tb 2x2tb storage
> 128ssd samsung 840pro/BD-R/another 2tb
> core 2 quad 9200
> official alienware windows 7 ultimate (found unopened copy for 75)
> MAX ram (see below)
> MAX GPU (see below)
> 2 or 3 extra batteries (again see below)
> 
> 1 . What is the card type and max confirmed working GPU upgrade? Iv'e read on here mxm 3 but elswhere 2.1. The best Iv'e seen working is factory 4850 512mb
> and that's not even really worth the money/bother IMO. (even if there is a nice GPU upgrade that works, at what point do we see a cpu/pci bottleneck with the core 2 and core 2 quad?)
> 
> 2. I've read that the 240w power brick is necessary for gpu upgrade. The printed rating on my power brick is 11a at 20v (=220w rms), it is also freaking huge. Do I have the "good one" necessary to upgrade GPU? or is there somehow and even more gargantuan power supply with an extra 20w that I must aquire? If so does said power brick make an xbox 360 power brick feel more inadequate than when I realized my pangus measuring stick was actually in cm and not inches?
> 
> 3. What is the max ram upgrade for this system? Is it processor dependent, limited by the motherboard or bios? I read anything over 8gb, even with the core 2 quad will not boot. Is this true and if so, is there anyway around it? ( i know, more than 8gb isn't necessary but if no one was interested in unnecessary amounts of hardware aliewnware wouldn't exist right?)
> 
> 4. Is there any real benefit to running Alienware edition windows 7? Or is it a bunch of bloatware i really don't need? I usually just run standard home premium, sometimes stripped out a bit. I am curious if "fusion" would assist in lowering power consumption while meeting my average
> 
> 5. The GPU ins't terribly important on this machine since (as you can see by my storage options the primary use, as with all my computers, will be downloading.
> My question is, are those cool slide out drive bays hot swappable?
> 
> 6. does the replacement back panel from ztronics include the alien head? (website says it may not)
> 
> 7 and final, since mine is shot and I don't know how many to buy to meet my needs, what kind of battery life can expect from these usage scenarios:
> (assume ztronics replacements and core 2 duo p8400, 3870x2 8gbRAM BD R drive active or 1 ssd ((OS boot)) and two active 5400 rpm "green" drives)
> 
> 1: most of the time- 100% ram/25%cpu/0% gpu (no display)
> 2: sometimes- 100% ram/ 100% cpu/ 0%gpu
> 3: sometimesish 100%ram 50% cpu/10% gpu/constant BD-R use
> 4. rarely -max resources.
> 
> While it may be apparent this is my first post and that basically joined this form to ask a question, It is definitive not the first time I have done so for the sake of immediate knowledge. Thus, I have tried to be as specific in my questions as possible.
> 
> Everything that I have asked, I could not find with the "search button"/"google being my friend"/whatever smartass, not helpfull, stereotypical troll statement, stereotypical statement troll- stereo-typically, uselessly states.
> 
> Therefore, I would appreciate responses in the like.
> 
> Thank you in advance, and I insist anyone who gives information ask me anything. I will try thrice as hard to answers for you, as I feel you tried for me.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to ask if there is any reason I can't replace my broken WUXGA screen with a WXGA. Also I was looking and It would seem the gpu is mxm 2.1 TYPE 3 not mxm 3.0, is this correct?


sorry for lagging a few months on a response, haven't been on the forums in a long time.

1. mxm 2.1 type III
2. not sure on the power brick as I have not upgraded GPU's its just not economically feasible
3. 8GB is the max on memory, also make sure you have the newest bios I think is B14
4. bloatware, just run standard win 7x64 install the drivers yourself
5. yes it takes 1 screw to swap the drives out, I wouldn't advise swapping when the laptop is ON though.
6. my replacement panel did include the alienhead, not sure if all of them do though
7. this is a desktop replacement laptop, I'm still using the original battery it is nearly dead I get about 10-15 mins off the plug.
I wouldn't expect more than 45min - 1hr even with a new battery.

also you were talking about doing 2x2TB HD's and an SSD that would no be possible as this laptop only has two drive bays. so 128gb SSD and 2TB secondary would be the best option IMO, unless you really need the 4TB go with two spinners.


----------



## dtondo

Hi all, what is the most powerful graphics card available for M17 R1? 

I wondering if is possible to use a nvidea card instead of Radeon because radeon suffers from micro stuttering.


----------



## dtondo

*dtondo*

Hi for all that might see this post. I did not find any advanced card my M17-R1 but the model that I already bought on eBay:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/253775142427


----------

